# HDR Panorama



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Combining two of my favorite kinds of photography..
Three shots wide, three shots deep..


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

That is really nice. I like the contrasting colors in the photo as well as the different affects within the photograph. Inspirational photography for me. Please keep the HDR images coming because someday I wish to learn how to profect this art. Fantastic image. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

I like the colors and the composition. I've never tried stacking shots. I should give it a try. How did you go about figuring where to focus each shot?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

JPG, when I think I'm going to do an HDR pano everything goes manual. Camera on a tripod (level as possible) and I manually focus on what will be my focal point in the shot. Take a few test shots to get the exposure where I want it then decide where to make the frames for the pano. I usually use the self timer on continuous mode and set it to shoot 3 continuous shots in the camera menu. Then set the auto bracket to three brackets on the d90. Then when I hit the shutter release it waits a second and automatically fires of the three bracketed shots without me having to touch the camera. Rotate to the next frame and shoot, next frame and shoot.. Have to use manual modes for focus and exposure so the shots stay consistent from frame to frame.

This is a little over saturated on my work monitors but looks about right on my home PC that's calibrated to match my printer..


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok, You bracket 3 shots each 1 stop apart? Then I guess you change the focus point and then 3 more shots without reframing, then refocus and 3 more shots. Then reframe and repete the process? I guess for the processing you do some sort of tone map for each bracketed shot and then stack and combine the shots with different focus points?

When shooting in good light, does this method work much better than doing HDR's just shot with a small aperture?


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

Did you change the saturation, it looks better to me now then it did last night.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes, I changed the saturation to look more normal on my office computer. My laptop and printer at home both like more saturation.

Focus is never changed. This is not "focus stacking". Just stacking the 3 different exposures (usually -3, -1 and +1). 

The Nikon D90 does "auto bracketing" of 2 stops above and 2 stops below what ever you're shooting. I usually set the exposure compensation to -1 which gives the above brackets.

Shoot the set of brackets, turn the camera a little, shoot three more, turn, shoot.. I never refocus between shots.


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

Got it


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Really nice Arlon. I like it. No oversat on my monitor. Looks like what I would see in real time and that's what HDR is all about.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm to **** dumb to understand what you did and your explanation sounds complicated to this old man,what I do understand tho is, I sure like it,,,,,,,,,,,,,is there a away for the viewer to determine the point where the original images are married together,,,,,,,do you have the option of selecting this point or does the software pick the optimum point and do its thing?


dick


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice processing, looks very realistic


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

dicklaxt said:


> I'm to **** dumb to understand what you did and your explanation sounds complicated to this old man,what I do understand tho is, I sure like it,,,,,,,,,,,,,is there a away for the viewer to determine the point where the original images are married together,,,,,,,do you have the option of selecting this point or does the software pick the optimum point and do its thing?
> 
> dick


Software pretty much does the deciding. You can have a lot more control in some other programs but there isn't a lot of user input into the pano stitcher in photoshop elements.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I thought I commented on this image already! I just want to say I like it!


----------

